# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Մեր մանկության հեռուստատեսությունը

## Բարեկամ

Մի քանի ամիս առաջ մի թեմա էի ուզում բացել՝ *Մեր մանկության հեռուստատեսությունը*։ Ֆիլմեր (ամեն տեսակի, այդ թվում՝ մուլտ), հաղորդումներ, հաղորդավարներ, և այլն։
Մեր մանկության գլխավոր ժամանցներից մեկը հեռուստատեսությունն էր, ու շատ բաներ հարազատության աստիճանի մաս էին կազմում մեր առօրյա կյանքի։
Հիշում եմ՝ Ծրագիրը, որ փոստով ստանում էինք (շաբաթ օրը կարծեմ) հաջորդ շաբաթվա համար, հավեսով նստում ու շրջանակի մեջ էինք վերցնում էն հաղորդումները, որ "լավն" էին, որ բաց չթողնեինք։ Այ տենց հավեսներ կային՝ խաղաղ-կոմունիզմի էպոխան  :Smile:  
Հիմա հավես կլիներ վերհիշել-քննարկել ինչն էինք սիրում կամ չէինք սիրում, ինչն էր տպավորիչ, ինչին էինք անհամբեր սպասում, ինչը ոնց էր ազդում/դաստիարակում։

Նմանապես կառաջարկեի բացել թեմաներ՝
*Մեր մանկության խաղերը
Մեր մանկության գրքերը*

----------

Quyr Qery (28.01.2020), Տրիբուն (22.01.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մի քանի ամիս առաջ մի թեմա էի ուզում բացել՝ *Մեր մանկության հեռուստատեսությունը*։ Ֆիլմեր (ամեն տեսակի, այդ թվում՝ մուլտ), հաղորդումներ, հաղորդավարներ, և այլն։
> Մեր մանկության գլխավոր ժամանցներից մեկը հեռուստատեսությունն էր, ու շատ բաներ հարազատության աստիճանի մաս էին կազմում մեր առօրյա կյանքի։
> Հիշում եմ՝ Ծրագիրը, որ փոստով ստանում էինք (շաբաթ օրը կարծեմ) հաջորդ շաբաթվա համար, հավեսով նստում ու շրջանակի մեջ էինք վերցնում էն հաղորդումները, որ "լավն" էին, որ բաց չթողնեինք։ Այ տենց հավեսներ կային՝ խաղաղ-կոմունիզմի էպոխան  
> Հիմա հավես կլիներ վերհիշել-քննարկել ինչն էինք սիրում կամ չէինք սիրում, ինչն էր տպավորիչ, ինչին էինք անհամբեր սպասում, ինչը ոնց էր ազդում/դաստիարակում։
> 
> Նմանապես կառաջարկեի բացել թեմաներ՝
> *Մեր մանկության խաղերը
> Մեր մանկության գրքերը*


Էս գրածդ կարդալուց, չգիտես ինչի, Կաշպիրովսկուն հիշեցի )))))
Նենց չի, որ սիրելի էր, ուղղակի ոչ մեկ ոչ մի հաղորդում բաց չէր թողնում..

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էս գրածդ կարդալուց, չգիտես ինչի, Կաշպիրովսկուն հիշեցի )))))
> Նենց չի, որ սիրելի էր, ուղղակի ոչ մեկ ոչ մի հաղորդում բաց չէր թողնում..


Դե տեսնում ես, ահագին հիշելու բան կա  :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մի քանի ամիս առաջ մի թեմա էի ուզում բացել՝ *Մեր մանկության հեռուստատեսությունը*։ Ֆիլմեր (ամեն տեսակի, այդ թվում՝ մուլտ), հաղորդումներ, հաղորդավարներ, և այլն։
> Մեր մանկության գլխավոր ժամանցներից մեկը հեռուստատեսությունն էր, ու շատ բաներ հարազատության աստիճանի մաս էին կազմում մեր առօրյա կյանքի։
> Հիշում եմ՝ Ծրագիրը, որ փոստով ստանում էինք (շաբաթ օրը կարծեմ) հաջորդ շաբաթվա համար, հավեսով նստում ու շրջանակի մեջ էինք վերցնում էն հաղորդումները, որ "լավն" էին, որ բաց չթողնեինք։ Այ տենց հավեսներ կային՝ խաղաղ-կոմունիզմի էպոխան  
> Հիմա հավես կլիներ վերհիշել-քննարկել ինչն էինք սիրում կամ չէինք սիրում, ինչն էր տպավորիչ, ինչին էինք անհամբեր սպասում, ինչը ոնց էր ազդում/դաստիարակում։
> 
> ․․․


Հա, լավ, բացի կինոներից ու մուլտիկից բան չկար առանձնապես նայելու, 3-րդ ալիքն էր էլի ։Ճ

----------

Ուլուանա (22.01.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հա, լավ, բացի կինոներից ու մուլտիկից բան չկար առանձնապես նայելու, 3-րդ ալիքն էր էլի ։Ճ


Իյա։ Բա երաժշտական փոստարկղը։ Էդ օրինակ, էլի։

Մինչև Երրորդ ալիքը Համաշխարհային կինոյի էջերից-ն էր, որը հետո փոխվեց Հանդիպում հաղորդմամբ։ Էդ Տրիբունը կհիշի։ Դրան մի շաբաթ սպասում էինք։ Միակ հնարավորությունը արտասահմանյան կինո նայելու։ Ուրբաթ ուշ գիշերն էր։ Ու էդ միակ օրն էր, որ տանը թողնում էին ուշ քնել, չնայած մյուս օրը՝ շաբաթ, դասի էինք։ Բայց ոնց էինք սպասում, թե ինչ կինո ցույց կտան, ու ինչ լոմկա էր, երբ որ մի հատ հին սև-սպիտակ անհամ կինո էր լինում։ Դեռ մինչև սկսվելն էլ հաղորդավարը մոտ մի ժամ անջատված խոսում էր ցուցադրվելիք կինոյի ու ռեժիսորի մասին, միալար ձայնով ինչ-որ ձանձրալի լեկցիա, որը ոչ մեկ չէր լսում։

Համ էլ ավելի շատ նկատի ունեի, որ հենց մեր մանկության կինոներն ու մուլտերը հիշենք-քննարկենք։

----------

Վիշապ (22.01.2020), Տրիբուն (22.01.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ․․․ Դեռ մինչև սկսվելն էլ հաղորդավարը մոտ մի ժամ անջատված խոսում էր ցուցադրվելիք կինոյի ու ռեժիսորի մասին, միալար ձայնով ինչ-որ ձանձրալի լեկցիա, որը ոչ մեկ չէր լսում։


Զավեն Բոյաջյանի հետ ե՞ս։ Հա, տղեն լուրջ լեկցիաներ էր կարդում էրոտիկ, կամ բայեվիկ կինո մարմաջող մինչև գիշերվա կես սպասած ջահել հեռուստադիտողների գլխին ։Ճ
Ես էլ էի նույն օրին։ Խոխման էն էր, որ Բոյաջյանը լրիվ նույն ինտոնացիայով էր խոսում եսիմ որ թվի սևուսպիտակ պատմական ֆիլմի մասին ու թարմ-թարմ դուրս էկած գրգռիչ մելոդրամայի մասին, մինչև հիմա Ռոման Պոլանսկու «Դառը լուսինը» հիշում եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հա, լավ, բացի կինոներից ու մուլտիկից բան չկար առանձնապես նայելու, 3-րդ ալիքն էր էլի ։Ճ


Ի դեպ, էդ Կարեն Քոչարյանն ուր անհետացավ տեսնես։ Հիմա որ նայում եմ՝ ահագին համակրելի հաղորդավար էր։

----------

Ուլուանա (22.01.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Զավեն Բոյաջյանի հետ ե՞ս։ Հա, տղեն լուրջ լեկցիաներ էր կարդում էրոտիկ, կամ բայեվիկ կինո մարմաջող մինչև գիշերվա կես սպասած ջահել հեռուստադիտողների գլխին ։Ճ
> Ես էլ էի նույն օրին։ Խոխման էն էր, որ Բոյաջյանը լրիվ նույն ինտոնացիայով էր խոսում եսիմ որ թվի սևուսպիտակ պատմական ֆիլմի մասին ու թարմ-թարմ դուրս էկած գրգռիչ մելոդրամայի մասին, մինչև հիմա Ռոման Պոլանսկու «Դառը լուսինը» հիշում եմ


Բոյաջյանը հետո եկավ։ Մինչև էդ սովետահոտ մի ստանդարտ կնիկ-հաղորդավար էր, ոչ պակաս ձանձրալի։
Մեկ էլ՝ էրոտիկ մասերը լրիվ հանած էին լինում սովետահոտ էդ հաղորդավարի ժամանակներում։ Ինչի մենակ էրոտիկ։ Օրինակ՝ Կամակոր տղամարդու սանձահարումը ֆիլմում նույնիսկ մի պուճուրիկ հատված, որտեղ կինը մազերն ա ֆենում, հանել էին (էդ շատ հետո տեսա, երբ նայեցի ամբողջական ֆիլմը)․ շքեղ կյանքի էլեմենտ էր, սովետական կանայք ավելորդ տեղը տենց բաներ չտեսնեն։
Ի դեպ, հանուն արդարության՝ չէին խաբում․ ֆիլմի անունը ասելիս էդպես էլ ասում էին "Այսօր մենք կցուցադրենք հատվածներ ․․․ կինոնկարից"։

----------

Տրիբուն (22.01.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Միակ հնարավորությունը արտասահմանյան կինո նայելու։ Ուրբաթ ուշ գիշերն էր։


ԱՐ-ի հետ ե՞ս:
«ՈՒրբաթ գիշե՜ր,
Բոլորովին քուն չունեմ..»





> Զավեն Բոյաջյանի հետ ե՞ս։


Բոյաջյանը Արտավազդ չէ՞ր ))

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արյա, դե չէէէ էլի, չէ։ Սպանեցինք դուք ձեր ԱՐ-ով ու Բոյաջյանով։ Բարեկամը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա ասում։  :LOL: 

Իրա ասած ժամանակ ՏՎ-ով չորս ալիք կար, երկու հայկական, երկու մասկովսկի։ Պրիտոմ, էտ երկրորդ հայկականը ու ռուսականը կես օրից էլ քիչ էին հեռարձակվում ու վաբշե բան չկար նայելու։ Իսկ առաջին հայկականով ուրբաթ երեկոները, որը հետո շաբաթ փոխվեց, կար հաղորդում «Համաշխարհային կինոյի էջերից»։ Այ դրանով էլ մեկ ու մեջ, եթե բախտներս բերեր, իսկ բախտներս բերում էր ամիսը մեկ, կարող ա գունավոր մի բան ցույց տային։  :LOL:  Ու ազգովի անամբեր սպասում էինք սաղ շաբաթ։ 

Ես Օդրի Audrey Hepburn-ի սաղ կինոները էտ ժամանակ եմ տեսել, Some Like It Hot-ն էլ եմ էտ ժամանակ տեսել, թարգմանված В Джазе Только Девушки, ու լիարժեք dubbing-ով, որը ոնց որ կորել ա Համլետի հայերենի պես, ու որը էնքան որակով էր, որ ոնց որ կինոն ռուսերեն նկարած լինեին, ոչ թե հիմիկվա դիշովկա թարգմանությունները։ 

Շատ մարդ չի հիշում, բայց Star Wars-ը առաջին անգամ 80-ականների կեսերին ցուցադրվել ա հենց էս հաղորդման տակ: Դե, մեջը էրոտիկա չկար, տիզերքի մասին կինոն ու բարու ու չարի պայքարն էլ տեղավորվում էր բայկանուրի ու սովետական գաղափարախոսության մեջ: Ու տենց, մարդ կա, որ էպիզոդ IV, V, VI-ը դեռ 85-86 թվերին ՏՎ-ով տեսել ա, օրինակ ես  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.01.2020), Բարեկամ (22.01.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> ԱՐ-ի հետ ե՞ս:
> «ՈՒրբաթ գիշե՜ր,
> Բոլորովին քուն չունեմ..»
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Բոյաջյանը Արտավազդ չէ՞ր ))


Այ մարդ, չէ՜։ Ար֊ը, երրորդ Ալիքը, Արտավազդը հետսովետական շրջանն էր, ես էն գյոզալական սովետական իդիլլիայի ժամանակներն եմ ասում, երբ որ երկուշաբթի օրվանից անհամբեր սպասում էիր, որ ասենք կիրակի ժամը 16։15 "Սև հավը" մուլտը պիտի ցույց տային, ու կապ չունի, որ զզվելի մուլտ էր, կարևորը "մուլտիպլիկացիոն կինոնկար" էր, որոնցից մի քանի հատ էր լինում սաղ շաբաթվա ընթացքում, իսկ նուպագաձիի համար հայաթում խաղալը կիսատ թողնում, վազում էիր տուն։

----------

Տրիբուն (22.01.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Արյա, դե չէէէ էլի, չէ։ Սպանեցինք դուք ձեր ԱՐ-ով ու Բոյաջյանով։ Բարեկամը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա ասում։ 
> 
> Իրա ասած ժամանակ ՏՎ-ով չորս ալիք կար, երկու հայկական, երկու մասկովսկի։ Պրիտոմ, էտ երկրորդ հայկականը ու ռուսականը կես օրից էլ քիչ էին հեռարձակվում ու վաբշե բան չկար նայելու։ Իսկ առաջին հայկականով ուրբաթ երեկոները, որը հետո շաբաթ փոխվեց, կար հաղորդում «Համաշխարհային կինոյի էջերից»։ Այ դրանով էլ մեկ ու մեջ, եթե բախտներս բերեր, իսկ բախտներս բերում էր ամիսը մեկ, կարող ա գունավոր մի բան ցույց տային։  Ու ազգովի անամբեր սպասում էինք սաղ շաբաթ։ 
> 
> Ես Օդրի Audrey Hepburn-ի սաղ կինոները էտ ժամանակ եմ տեսել, Some Like It Hot-ն էլ եմ էտ ժամանակ տեսել, թարգմանված В Джазе Только Девушки, ու լիարժեք dubbing-ով, որը ոնց որ կորել ա Համլետի հայերենի պես, ու որը էնքան որակով էր, որ ոնց որ կինոն ռուսերեն նկարած լինեին, ոչ թե հիմիկվա դիշովկա թարգմանությունները։ 
> 
> Շատ մարդ չի հիշում, բայց Star Wars-ը առաջին անգամ 80-ականների կեսերին ցուցադրվել ա հենց էս հաղորդման տակ: Դե, մեջը էրոտիկա չկար, տիզերքի մասին կինոն ու բարու ու չարի պայքարն էլ տեղավորվում էր բայկանուրի ու սովետական գաղափարախոսության մեջ: Ու տենց, մարդ կա, որ էպիզոդ IV, V, VI-ը դեռ 85-86 թվերին ՏՎ-ով տեսել ա, օրինակ ես


Իսկ ես անհամբեր սպասում էի "Միլիոն տարի մեր թվարկությունից առաջ" ֆիլմին։ Էդ մի ուրիշ ֆանտաստիկ բան էր էն ժամանակվա համար. Դինոզավր֊բան։ Մի անգամ էի տեսել ու ամեն անգամ մտքումս խնդրում էի, որ հաղորդավարը էդ ֆիլմի անունը տա։ Ու երկար սպասելուց հետո մի անգամ իրոք տվեց. ականջներիս չէի հավատում։

Ի դեպ, թարգմանությունների հետ կապված։ Սովետական դուբլյաժները շատ հաջող էին, այ հետսովետական առաջին թարգմանությունները՝ ձայնի վրայից (տակի օրիգինալը լսվում էր), մի ուրիշ ժանր էր, վիճելի, թեև հետաքրքիր, հետո հայտնվեց էդ ձեր Արտավազդ Եղոյանը ու իրան դրել էր էդ ժանրի հայերեն թարգմանչի տեղ, ու նենց թունդ անգլերեն հայհոյանքները (որ լսվում էին տակից) թարգմանում էր՝ դե գնա ստեղից, դոդոշի մեկը  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (28.01.2020), Ուլուանա (22.01.2020), Տրիբուն (22.01.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Իմ երկու տարիքը ունեն,բայց մանուկ օրերին 4 հատ ալիք բռնելա գրողը տանի, 4 ալիք  :Shok:  մի վախտ մեր մոտ մենակ ՑԱՅԳ-ն էր բռնում ու ժամը 6-ից նոր եթերը սկսվում էր,սկզբից գալիս էր Արամ Ասատրյանը տենց մի երկու ժամ երգում գնում էր,հետո էլ հերթը Սյոգունին էր  :Love:  հեյ գիտի ջահել օրեր

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Իմ երկու տարիքը ունեն,բայց մանուկ օրերին 4 հատ ալիք բռնելա գրողը տանի, 4 ալիք  մի վախտ մեր մոտ մենակ ՑԱՅԳ-ն էր բռնում ու ժամը 6-ից նոր եթերը սկսվում էր,սկզբից գալիս էր Արամ Ասատրյանը տենց մի երկու ժամ երգում գնում էր,հետո էլ հերթը Սյոգունին էր  հեյ գիտի ջահել օրեր


Ու դրանով հանդերձ դու բոլոր ժամանակների հիթերին քաջածանոթ ես։ Առեղծված ա։

----------

Ուլուանա (22.01.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ու դրանով հանդերձ դու բոլոր ժամանակների հիթերին քաջածանոթ ես։ Առեղծված ա։


Մեր մոտ ժիվոյ մուզիկա էր,այ օրինակ Լամբադան առաջի անգամ հարևանիս կատարմամբ եմ լսել  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.01.2020), Գաղթական (22.01.2020), Ուլուանա (22.01.2020), Տրիբուն (22.01.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մեր մոտ ժիվոյ մուզիկա էր,այ օրինակ Լամբադան առաջի անգամ հարևանիս կատարմամբ եմ լսել


Պարը՞, թե՞ երգը  :Jpit: 

Փաստորեն, երբ որ մայրաքաղաքում մարդիկ Բոյաջյանի դասախոսությանն էին դիմանում, որ վերջապես ցույց տային բայեվիկ կամ էրոտիկա, ձեզ մոտ դրանք էլ կենդանի եթեր էին, հա՞    :LOL:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Պարը՞, թե՞ երգը 
> 
> Փաստորեն, երբ որ մայրաքաղաքում մարդիկ Բոյաջյանի դասախոսությանն էին դիմանում, որ վերջապես ցույց տային բայեվիկ կամ էրոտիկա, ձեր մոտ էդ դրանք էլ կենդանի եթեր էին, հա՞


Համ երգը,համ պարը  :Love: 
Հա,մեր մոտ ուրախ էր անցնում,էն տիպի ուրախ,որ սկի չգիտեմ Բոյաջյանը ովա ։Դ ռաս ուժ էսօր սկսել եմ կյանքս պատմել մի երկու բան էլ ասեմ․
Էդ թվերին ծնունդիս օրա առիթով մի հատ կասետով փլեյեր էի նվեր ստացել ու Ռուկի Վեռխի կասետը ունեի,հետն էլ հնարավորություն ունեի ձայնագրելու,տենց երբ արդեն մի երկու ալիք ավելացավ բրազիլական սերիալների միջի երգերն էի զապիս անում,ասենք էս 

 կամ էս  :Love:  էս լսեք էլի 


Հետո աշխարհը գնալով զարգանում էր ու ես քրերիս հետ կաս էի հավաքում,որ մուզիկալնի ցենտռ առնենք  :LOL:  վերջը գնեցինք ու անցանք դիսկերին,տենց մի շատ լավ ծանոթ մի հատ դիսկ էր նվիրել դասական երաժշտության զիլ գործերով,այ էդ դիսկից հետո սաղ գյոզալ օրերերներս պրծավ,սկսեցինք վեհ գաղափարներով ապրել  :Sad:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.01.2020), Բարեկամ (22.01.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Յոհան ախպերն ընկավ սարուձոր ու ռուկիվերխյան շղարշի ներքո օրվա հարցը բաց մնաց.




> Փաստորեն, երբ որ մայրաքաղաքում մարդիկ Բոյաջյանի դասախոսությանն էին դիմանում, որ վերջապես ցույց տային բայեվիկ կամ էրոտիկա, ձեզ մոտ դրանք էլ կենդանի եթեր էին, հա՞

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Յոհան ախպերն ընկավ սարուձոր ու ռուկիվերխյան շղարշի ներքո օրվա հարցը բաց մնաց.


Իրոք որ բաց էի թողել  :LOL:  մենակ բայեվիկ էին  :Sad:

----------

Գաղթական (22.01.2020)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իյա։ Բա երաժշտական փոստարկղը։ Էդ օրինակ, էլի։
> 
> Մինչև Երրորդ ալիքը Համաշխարհային կինոյի էջերից-ն էր, որը հետո փոխվեց Հանդիպում հաղորդմամբ։ Էդ Տրիբունը կհիշի։ Դրան մի շաբաթ սպասում էինք։ Միակ հնարավորությունը արտասահմանյան կինո նայելու։ Ուրբաթ ուշ գիշերն էր։ Ու էդ միակ օրն էր, որ տանը թողնում էին ուշ քնել, չնայած մյուս օրը՝ շաբաթ, դասի էինք։ Բայց ոնց էինք սպասում, թե ինչ կինո ցույց կտան, ու ինչ լոմկա էր, երբ որ մի հատ հին սև-սպիտակ անհամ կինո էր լինում։ Դեռ մինչև սկսվելն էլ հաղորդավարը մոտ մի ժամ անջատված խոսում էր ցուցադրվելիք կինոյի ու ռեժիսորի մասին, միալար ձայնով ինչ-որ ձանձրալի լեկցիա, որը ոչ մեկ չէր լսում։
> 
> Համ էլ ավելի շատ նկատի ունեի, որ հենց մեր մանկության կինոներն ու մուլտերը հիշենք-քննարկենք։





> Զավեն Բոյաջյանի հետ ե՞ս։ Հա, տղեն լուրջ լեկցիաներ էր կարդում էրոտիկ, կամ բայեվիկ կինո մարմաջող մինչև գիշերվա կես սպասած ջահել հեռուստադիտողների գլխին ։Ճ
> Ես էլ էի նույն օրին։ Խոխման էն էր, որ Բոյաջյանը լրիվ նույն ինտոնացիայով էր խոսում եսիմ որ թվի սևուսպիտակ պատմական ֆիլմի մասին ու թարմ-թարմ դուրս էկած գրգռիչ մելոդրամայի մասին, մինչև հիմա Ռոման Պոլանսկու «Դառը լուսինը» հիշում եմ


Ես միշտ մտածում էի` տեսնես` մարդ կա՞, որ Զավեն Բոյաջյանի երկարաշունչ ու ձանձրալի լեկցիաները լսում ա: Իրականում խնդիրը ոչ էնքան դրանց բովանդակությունն էր, ինչքան իրա բացառիկ մոնոտոն ձայնը, որն ուղղակի անհնար էր դարձնում մի երկու րոպեից ավել իրան լսելը: Համ ահավոր դանդաղ էր խոսում, համ էլ ձայնի երանգն ընդհանրապես չէր փոխվում ամբողջ խոսքի ընթացքում: Ես որ էդ աստիճանի քնացնող մոնոտոնություն չեմ հանդիպել: Էն որ մտածում էիր` մի ձև լիներ իմանալու, թե երբ ա իրա խոսքը պրծնելու, կինոն սկսվելու, որ անիմաստ չլռվեիր ու էդ քնաբեր ճառը լսեիր, բայց դե ձև չկար. դա էդ ժամին կինոն նայելու գինն էր, որ ազգովի ստիպված էինք վճարել  :LOL: : Հաղորդումն էլ կոչվում էր «Ութ ու կես»:

Ես Բոյաջյանի ճառերը նաև լայվ լսելու առիթներ եմ ունեցել. մի շրջան կար` ՆՓԱԿ-ում ֆիլմեր էր ցույց տալիս, որոնցից առաջ, իհարկե, պարտադիր կերպով մեզ պատվում էր իր անզուգական քնաբեր վերլուծություններով  :Wacko: : Կարծեմ էդ ժամանակ էր, որ մեկումեջ սկսեցի լսել ու զգացի, որ մարդը լավ էլ հետաքրքիր բաներ ա ասում, ուղղակի էդ մոնոտոնությունը թույլ չի տալիս, որ երկար լսես, ցավոք: Դե, էդ կինոդիտումներին գնացող մասսան հիմնականում նույնն էր, ինքն էլ ամեն անգամ իր ճառն ավարտելուց հետո դիմում էր լսարանին ու հարցնում` արդյոք հարցեր չունենք, մի տղա կար, մենակ ինքն էր, որ ամեն անգամ մի հարց էր ունենում, սա որ ձեռքը բարձրացնում էր, բոլորը ներվայնացած փնչացնում էին, թե` հազիվ էր պրծել, թող կինոն նայենք վերջապես, էլի, ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա ցույց տաս, որ մենակ դու էիր լսում  :LOL: : Մի խոսքով` էս տղան բոլորի աչքի գրողն էր դարձել:



Ի դեպ, Բոյաջյանը նաև ահագին գրական թարգմանություններ ա արել և անում, ու, ինչքան հիշում եմ, բավական հաջող: Մի խոսքով` լավ կլինի` ինքը մենակ գրի, չխոսի:

----------

Գաղթական (22.01.2020)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բոյաջյանը հետո եկավ։ Մինչև էդ սովետահոտ մի ստանդարտ կնիկ-հաղորդավար էր, ոչ պակաս ձանձրալի։
> Մեկ էլ՝ էրոտիկ մասերը լրիվ հանած էին լինում սովետահոտ էդ հաղորդավարի ժամանակներում։ Ինչի մենակ էրոտիկ։ Օրինակ՝ Կամակոր տղամարդու սանձահարումը ֆիլմում նույնիսկ մի պուճուրիկ հատված, որտեղ կինը մազերն ա ֆենում, հանել էին (էդ շատ հետո տեսա, երբ նայեցի ամբողջական ֆիլմը)․ շքեղ կյանքի էլեմենտ էր, սովետական կանայք ավելորդ տեղը տենց բաներ չտեսնեն։
> Ի դեպ, հանուն արդարության՝ չէին խաբում․ ֆիլմի անունը ասելիս էդպես էլ ասում էին "Այսօր մենք կցուցադրենք հատվածներ ․․․ կինոնկարից"։





> Արյա, դե չէէէ էլի, չէ։ Սպանեցինք դուք ձեր ԱՐ-ով ու Բոյաջյանով։ Բարեկամը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա ասում։ 
> 
> Իրա ասած ժամանակ ՏՎ-ով չորս ալիք կար, երկու հայկական, երկու մասկովսկի։ Պրիտոմ, էտ երկրորդ հայկականը ու ռուսականը կես օրից էլ քիչ էին հեռարձակվում ու վաբշե բան չկար նայելու։ Իսկ առաջին հայկականով ուրբաթ երեկոները, որը հետո շաբաթ փոխվեց, կար հաղորդում «Համաշխարհային կինոյի էջերից»։ Այ դրանով էլ մեկ ու մեջ, եթե բախտներս բերեր, իսկ բախտներս բերում էր ամիսը մեկ, կարող ա գունավոր մի բան ցույց տային։  Ու ազգովի անամբեր սպասում էինք սաղ շաբաթ։ 
> 
> Ես Օդրի Audrey Hepburn-ի սաղ կինոները էտ ժամանակ եմ տեսել, Some Like It Hot-ն էլ եմ էտ ժամանակ տեսել, թարգմանված В Джазе Только Девушки, ու լիարժեք dubbing-ով, որը ոնց որ կորել ա Համլետի հայերենի պես, ու որը էնքան որակով էր, որ ոնց որ կինոն ռուսերեն նկարած լինեին, ոչ թե հիմիկվա դիշովկա թարգմանությունները։ 
> 
> Շատ մարդ չի հիշում, բայց Star Wars-ը առաջին անգամ 80-ականների կեսերին ցուցադրվել ա հենց էս հաղորդման տակ: Դե, մեջը էրոտիկա չկար, տիզերքի մասին կինոն ու բարու ու չարի պայքարն էլ տեղավորվում էր բայկանուրի ու սովետական գաղափարախոսության մեջ: Ու տենց, մարդ կա, որ էպիզոդ IV, V, VI-ը դեռ 85-86 թվերին ՏՎ-ով տեսել ա, օրինակ ես


Բարեկամ և Տրիբուն. դուք ավելի հին եք, ձեր նշած ժամանակներում մենք դեռ շատ փոքր էինք գիշերը կինոների սպասելու համար, դրա համար էդ ձեր ասածները տեղը չենք բերում: Ես, օրինակ, շատ լավ հիշում եմ էն ժամանակները, երբ ընդամենը երկու հայկական ու երկու ռուսական ալիքներ կային, բայց էդ ժամանակ ես նույն խանդավառությամբ սպասում էի, ասենք, «Հեքիաթն է կանչում»-ին, էնտեղ էլ մուլտ ցույց տալուց առաջ Ալլա/Նորա և այլ մորաքույրների` փիսիկի ու շնիկի հետ վարած զրույցներն էին անիմաստ հետաձգում մուլտ նայելու բաղձալի ժամը  :LOL: : Իհարկե, դրանք ձանձրալիությամբ չէին կարող մրցել Զավեն Բոյաջյանի լեկցիաների հետ, բայց ես որ կգերադասեի` միանգամից մուլտը ցույց տային` առանց փիսիկ-շնիկների ու մորաքույրների  :Jpit: :

----------

Տրիբուն (23.01.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

Մենք հաճույքով նայում էինք, մանավանդ շատ հաջող էր ընտրում ֆիլմերը: Հիմա չեմ հիշում կոնկրետ ինչ էր ասում, բայց շառ վստահ էր ասում :Դդ Շատ սիրուն էր մտքերը ձևակերպում,  հետաքրքիր կլինի, եթե որպես էսսեների ժողովածու բոլորը միատեղի ու հրատարակի:

----------

Նաիրուհի (28.01.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բարեկամ և Տրիբուն. դուք ավելի հին եք, ձեր նշած ժամանակներում մենք դեռ շատ փոքր էինք գիշերը կինոների սպասելու համար, դրա համար էդ ձեր ասածները տեղը չենք բերում: Ես, օրինակ, շատ լավ հիշում եմ էն ժամանակները, երբ ընդամենը երկու հայկական ու երկու ռուսական ալիքներ կային, բայց էդ ժամանակ ես նույն խանդավառությամբ սպասում էի, ասենք, «Հեքիաթն է կանչում»-ին, էնտեղ էլ մուլտ ցույց տալուց առաջ Ալլա/Նորա և այլ մորաքույրների` փիսիկի ու շնիկի հետ վարած զրույցներն էին անիմաստ հետաձգում մուլտ նայելու բաղձալի ժամը : Իհարկե, դրանք ձանձրալիությամբ չէին կարող մրցել Զավեն Բոյաջյանի լեկցիաների հետ, բայց ես որ կգերադասեի` միանգամից մուլտը ցույց տային` առանց փիսիկ-շնիկների ու մորաքույրների :


Ես համ «Հեքիաթն է կանչում»-ն էի նայում, համ էլ «Համաշխարհային կինոյի էջերից»-ը։ Բա հիշու՞մ ես, որ էտ «Հեքիաթն է կանչում»-ով մուլտիկը կիսատ էին թողնում, որ հաջորդ օրը շարունակեին  :LOL:  

Ու մեկ էլ էտ տարիներին երեք մուլտ կար, որ ես անհամբեր սպասում էի․ Կապիտան Վրունգելը, 80 օր աշխարհի շուրջ ու Մաուգլին։ Գլուխգործոցներ էին։

----------

boooooooom (24.01.2020), Անվերնագիր (23.01.2020), Բարեկամ (23.01.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ես համ «Հեքիաթն է կանչում»-ն էի նայում, համ էլ «Համաշխարհային կինոյի էջերից»-ը։ Բա հիշու՞մ ես, որ էտ «Հեքիաթն է կանչում»-ով մուլտիկը կիսատ էին թողնում, որ հաջորդ օրը շարունակեին  
> 
> Ու մեկ էլ էտ տարիներին երեք մուլտ կար, որ ես անհամբեր սպասում էի․ Կապիտան Վրունգելը, 80 օր աշխարհի շուրջ ու Մաուգլին։ Գլուխգործոցներ էին։


!!! : Այո֊այո, հենց էդ երեքին։ Ընդ որում աշխարհի շուրջը ու Վրունգելը մենակ արձակուրդների ժամանակ էին ցույց տալիս, օրը մի սերիա ֊ սադիզմ էր։ Վրունգելը որ սկսվում էր, ամենա֊ամնենասկզբում, մինչև վերնագիրը գրելը կարծեմ, մի 5 վայրկյան տարօրինակ ձայնային պահ կար (երաժշտություն չես անվանի), որից հետո սկսվում էր բուն երաժշտությունը։ Սենց մի ձև ճզմված ձայնային մելոդիա էր, որից ահավոր վախենում էի՝ չգիտեմ ինչի (երևի մինչև ծնվելս ինչ֊որ մղձավանջի հետ էր ասոցացվում  :LOL: ), այ մենակ էդ ժամանակ ականջներս պինդ փակում ու փախնում էի ուրիշ սենյակ, հետո վերադառնում։

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ես վաղը հիշեմ մերոնց տարիքիս մասին մի հատ էլ հարցնեմ  :Shok:  գիտեմ, վերջը պարզվելու է,որ տենց մի 35 կամ

----------

Quyr Qery (28.01.2020), Բարեկամ (23.01.2020), Ուլուանա (23.01.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ես վաղը հիշեմ մերոնց տարիքիս մասին մի հատ էլ հարցնեմ  գիտեմ, վերջը պարզվելու է,որ տենց մի 35 կամ


Մի տասը տարի քիչ ասեցիր  :Wink:

----------

Յոհաննես (23.01.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Սովետական Մաուգլին չտեսնված սիրուն մուլտ էր...

----------

Աթեիստ (24.01.2020), Յոհաննես (23.01.2020), Տրիբուն (23.01.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Սովետական Մաուգլին չտեսնված սիրուն մուլտ էր...


Էդ մակարդակի մեկ էլ սովետական Ջրահարսն էր

----------

Աթեիստ (24.01.2020)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Սովետական Մաուգլին չտեսնված սիրուն մուլտ էր...


Դրանից զիլ մուլտ մեկ էլ The lion king-նա

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դրանից զիլ մուլտ մեկ էլ The lion king-նա


Սովետական Մաուգլիի ոգեղենությունը ուրիշ մակարդակի էր. Էդ մուլտ չէր, էդ մեդիտացիա էր..

----------

Յոհաննես (23.01.2020), Տրիբուն (23.01.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ի դեպ, Ջրահարսի մուլտից էլ էի վախենում. *աուրան*։ Բայց գնահատում էի շատ. համ վախենում էի, համ էլ վախենալով կլանված նայում, հարյուրերորդ անգամ։

----------


## Բարեկամ

Մեկը լիներ, էս թեմայի միջից հավաքեր տաներ հեռուստատեսության ու ֆիլմերի մասին էս վերջին գրառումները "Մեր մանկության հեռուստատեսությունը" անունով թեմա  ::}:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բարեկամ և Տրիբուն. դուք ավելի հին եք, ձեր նշած ժամանակներում մենք դեռ շատ փոքր էինք գիշերը կինոների սպասելու համար, դրա համար էդ ձեր ասածները տեղը չենք բերում: Ես, օրինակ, շատ լավ հիշում եմ էն ժամանակները, երբ ընդամենը երկու հայկական ու երկու ռուսական ալիքներ կային, բայց էդ ժամանակ ես նույն խանդավառությամբ սպասում էի, ասենք, «Հեքիաթն է կանչում»-ին, էնտեղ էլ մուլտ ցույց տալուց առաջ Ալլա/Նորա և այլ մորաքույրների` փիսիկի ու շնիկի հետ վարած զրույցներն էին անիմաստ հետաձգում մուլտ նայելու բաղձալի ժամը : Իհարկե, դրանք ձանձրալիությամբ չէին կարող մրցել Զավեն Բոյաջյանի լեկցիաների հետ, բայց ես որ կգերադասեի` միանգամից մուլտը ցույց տային` առանց փիսիկ-շնիկների ու մորաքույրների :


Հեքիաթն է կանչում-ը է՞ն էր, որ սկզբում երգում էր՝ "Մանուկներ շուտ հավաքվեք, լա-լա-լա․․․ ձեզ կանչում, թողեք թողեք, տուն վազե-եք, հեքիաթն է ձեզ կանչում․․․"։
Դա ռուսական "վգաստյախ ու սկազկի"-ի տնազն էր երևի, մոխրագույն մազերով ծյոծյը Վալյայի հետ, բայց էնտեղ փիսիկ-շնիկ չկար, այլ բոյաջանական մի ձանձրալի լեկցիա էր դա էր կարդում մինչև ցուցադրում էին ֆիլմը։ Ու ստեղ մենակ ֆիլմ էին ցույց տալիս, ու հիթային ֆիլմեր, թեև կարծեմ մենակ հեքիաթային սյուժեով ։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ի դեպ, Ջրահարսի մուլտից էլ էի վախենում. *աուրան*։ Բայց գնահատում էի շատ. համ վախենում էի, համ էլ վախենալով կլանված նայում, հարյուրերորդ անգամ։


Տնաշեն, դու էս ինչքան մուլտեր էիր փոքր վախտ վախենալով նայում )))

----------

Ուլուանա (24.01.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Տնաշեն, դու էս ինչքան մուլտեր էիր փոքր վախտ վախենալով նայում )))


Զգայուն երեխա էի կարող ա, դե․․․   :Blush:

----------

Գաղթական (23.01.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ու ինչի ենք մենակ մուլտերի վրա կանգնել։ Իսկ դուք սիրած/սպասված կինոներ չունեի՞ք  :Love:

----------


## Գաղթական

Դե մեկը ես՝ Էմանուելին էի սպասում ուրբաթ գիշեր, որ հազարից մեկ էին ցույց տալիս..
Բայց դե դուք նենց մուլտեր-բաների անուն եք տալիս, որ մարդ վախում ա ձեն հանի ))

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ու ինչի ենք մենակ մուլտերի վրա կանգնել։ Իսկ դուք սիրած/սպասված կինոներ չունեի՞ք


Ստանդարտ սպասված ֆիլմերից բացի (էլեկտոնիկ, Հյուրը ապագայից, ․․․), ես հատուկ  :Love:  ունեի հետևյալ ֆիլմերի հանդեպ․
Պետրովի և Վասեչկինի արկածները (ընդ որում, գաղտնի սիրահարված էի Պետրովին)
Թոմ Սոյերի և Հեքըլբերի Ֆինի արկածները 
Բրոնզե թռչունը 
Մերի Պոպինս

----------

Quyr Qery (28.01.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դե մեկը ես՝ Էմանուելին էի սպասում ուրբաթ գիշեր, որ հազարից մեկ էին ցույց տալիս..
> Բայց դե դուք նենց մուլտեր-բաների անուն եք տալիս, որ մարդ վախում ա ձեն հանի ))


Դե մենք (ես) մանկությունից էի գնացել, դեռահասությունն՝ էդ առանձին թեմա ա  :Smile:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դե մենք (ես) մանկությունից էի գնացել, դեռահասությունն՝ էդ առանձին թեմա ա


Սպասի-սպասի, դեռահասությունը քանի՞ տարեկանից էր սկսվում..

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Սպասի-սպասի, դեռահասությունը քանի՞ տարեկանից էր սկսվում..


Նայած ում համար երբ։ Այ երբ որ սկսում ես Էմանուելին սպասել, ուրեմն արդեն սկսվել ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Նայած ում համար երբ։ Այ երբ որ սկսում ես Էմանուելին սպասել, ուրեմն արդեն սկսվել ա


Հա, փաստորեն էդ էդքան էլ վատ բան չի էլի ))

Մեր թաղում մի ճմռթված ու ճղճղված էջերով ձեռնարկ էլ էր էդ թվերին ֆռում՝ սև-սպիտակ նկարներով:
ՈՒ էդ ձեռնարկը մի պահ ձեռքում պատահմամբ բռնածն արդեն բախտավոր էր համարվում..

Հետո մի օր 3-րդ մասում դրա գունավոր տարբերակին հանդիպեցի..

Ժամանակակիցները կհիշեն, որ էպոխայի Երևանի ամենահանցագործ թաղամաս համարվող 3-րդ մասը «Հնդկաստան» էր հռչակված..

«Գունավոր տարբերակին հանդիպեցի»-ն որն ա..
Տենց մի բիսեդկա էր, որի ոչ միայն շուրջ բոլորը, այլև՝ առաստաղից կախված էլ էին մոտ 30-40 հոգի ինչ-որ բան նայում...

Հետո, արդեն երբ մեր հայաթում էի տեսածս պատմում, մի երկու էդքան էլ շուրջս էին հավաքվել՝ լսելու...

----------

boooooooom (24.01.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

«Երանի»-ն ի՞նչ ա, Տեր Աստված, մարդ գոնե 1 օրով հետ գնար էն օրեր, երբ բոլորը դեռ կենդանի էին, տանը, ու անհոգ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական. թեման առանձնացվել է «Մեր մանկության հիթերը» թեմայից: Մանկության մուլտերի, կինոների, հաղորդումների ու հաղորդավարների մասին բոլոր գրառումներն այսուհետև էս թեմայում ենք անում:*

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ան, բայց քո մանկությունն իրոք էդ ինչ վախեցած ա անցել  :Jpit: : Դու ոնց որ թե նույնիսկ ինձ տվեցիր-անցար:

Ժող, էդ ի՞նչ Էմանուել ա, որին սպասում էիք: Ինչքան փորփրեցի մանկությանս խորխորատները, տենց կերպար/մուլտ/կինո չգտա...  :Unsure:

----------

Tiger29 (24.01.2020)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հեքիաթն է կանչում-ը է՞ն էր, որ սկզբում երգում էր՝ "Մանուկներ շուտ հավաքվեք, լա-լա-լա․․․ ձեզ կանչում, թողեք թողեք, տուն վազե-եք, հեքիաթն է ձեզ կանչում․․․"։
> Դա ռուսական "վգաստյախ ու սկազկի"-ի տնազն էր երևի, մոխրագույն մազերով ծյոծյը Վալյայի հետ, բայց էնտեղ փիսիկ-շնիկ չկար, այլ բոյաջանական մի ձանձրալի լեկցիա էր դա էր կարդում մինչև ցուցադրում էին ֆիլմը։ Ու ստեղ մենակ ֆիլմ էին ցույց տալիս, ու հիթային ֆիլմեր, թեև կարծեմ մենակ հեքիաթային սյուժեով ։


Բայց ինչի՞ էր դրա տնազը: Լրիվ ուրիշ տիպի հաղորդում էր, ընդունված էր համարել երեխաների քնելուց առաջ նայելու հաղորդում: Եթե տնազ համարենք, ապա ավելի շուտ "Спокойной ночи, малыши"-ի տնազը կարող էր լինել: Բայց դե տենց որ նայենք, ամբողջ հայկական հեռուստատեսությունն էլ կարող ա տնազ դուրս գա: 

Իսկ «Հեքիաթի հյուրի» հաղորդավարին չեմ հիշում, երևի փոքր էի իրան լսելու համար, դրա համար չի տպավորվել, բայց հիշում եմ, որ հեքիաթ-կինոներ էին ցույց տալիս, որոնք միշտ կլանված նայում էինք: Կարծեմ դա մենակ շաբաթ-կիրակի օրերին էր, չէ՞:

----------


## boooooooom

էն, պուճուր վախտվա մուլտերից ամենաուշը սա գտա, մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ, ավելի ավագ ընկերոջս պատմեցի մոտավորապես, վռազ ասեց վերնագիրը։ Էս մուլտը անգիր էինք արել արդեն. մի ժամանակահատված կար, որ թվում էր ամեն առավոտ, դպրոցին պատրաստվելիս, ռուսական առաջին ալիքով միշտ սա էր մեզ ուղեկցում։ Դուք սա հիշու՞մ եք։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ան, բայց քո մանկությունն իրոք էդ ինչ վախեցած ա անցել : Դու ոնց որ թե նույնիսկ ինձ տվեցիր-անցար:


Ավելի ճիշտ սենց․ ինչը վախեցնում էր, տպավորել ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բայց ինչի՞ էր դրա տնազը: Լրիվ ուրիշ տիպի հաղորդում էր, ընդունված էր համարել երեխաների քնելուց առաջ նայելու հաղորդում: Եթե տնազ համարենք, ապա ավելի շուտ "Спокойной ночи, малыши"-ի տնազը կարող էր լինել: Բայց դե տենց որ նայենք, ամբողջ հայկական հեռուստատեսությունն էլ կարող ա տնազ դուրս գա:


Հա, խառնեցի ուրեմն։ Լսի, բա ո՞ր հայկական բարի գիշեր-ն էր, որ վերջում երգում էր՝ "Մութն ընկել է, ուշ է արդեն, աչիկներն են ձեր փակվում․․․"։ Դրա ոչ սկիզբն եմ հիշում, ոչ ընթացքը ․․․

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ժող, էդ ի՞նչ Էմանուել ա, որին սպասում էիք: Ինչքան փորփրեցի մանկությանս խորխորատները, տենց կերպար/մուլտ/կինո չգտա...


Էնտեղ մի ամբողջ շարք կար Էմանուելաների )))

Ժամանակի գլուխգործոցներից էր:
Առավել ևս էն փակ դարաշրջանից հետո, երբ դաժե Ռոբինզոնն էինք միշտ մոնտաժված տեսել (ահագին ուշ պատահմամբ իսկականը տեսա՝ ՈՒրբաթի մերկ մարմնով մի քանի տեսարաններով, ու էդ իմ համար «ձմեռ պապին գոյություն չունի» տիպի շոկային հայտնագործություն էր..):

Էս էլ՝ մի քանիսը Էմանուելաների շարքից.
Emmanuelle
Emmanuelle II
Emmanuelle 3
Emmanuelle IV
Emmanuelle 5
Emanuelle and the last Cannibals
Black Emmanuelle

և այլն

----------

Varzor (27.01.2020), Ուլուանա (24.01.2020)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ոնց Յոհանն ասեց, մեզ մոտ մի ալիք կար, էն էլ Ցայգը, մի բան էլ ժամը վեցից հետո, ու Արամ Ասատրյանով լի: 
Բայց քեռիս Կլեպտոնի, Գարի մուրի կասետներ ուներ՝ Եվրոպաներից ուղարկած: Ինչքան թույն կինո կար կասետով նայում էի հետը:
Մանկությանս հաղորդումներից Պոլյե չուձեսն էր, հաղորդավարը Յակուբոիչը, ամենասարսափելի պատկերը՝ Вид-ը:
Մեկ էլ սովետական մուլծիկները շատ վախենալու էին:
3 մուլծիկ էի սիրում՝ Простаквашина, Нилс, Карлсон, Եռալաշն էի սիրում ու Приключения Электроника-ն:

----------

boooooooom (29.01.2020), Cassiopeia (28.01.2020), Յոհաննես (14.02.2020)

----------

